# Question regarding pre-workout supplements



## patriot_man (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello everyone, 

I've been following the Naval Special Warfare physical training guide for 14 weeks and so far it has been going very well. That being said I have substituted the 1 set of 12 reps of weight lifting for a 5x5 routine but other then that I follow it closely. 

I feel that I've reached a point where I can finish all the sets and reps for each workout but I can feel myself slowing down in the intensity of my workouts and finding myself not progressing. I've given some thought into taking a pre-workout on the days I feel tired and sluggish but I read in the PDF *that taking supplements is not recommended*. It says something about not growing dependent on them as I obviously wouldn't have access to such supplements during BUD/s.

1) I'm wondering what your take on this is? By supplements do they mean other substances?

2) In the end is it me building strength and the pre-workout helping me to reach my goal? 

3) If I were to stop taking the pre-workout, I would assume that the strength gains I experienced while on the pre-workout would still be there? 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Mar 6, 2014)

My take on this thread: You haven't searched enough in this forum to find your answers.

My take on pre-workout supplements:  They are a placebo. Strengthen your mind.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 6, 2014)

This sums it up best.....






Do what you think your body can handle...my preworkout is copenhagen!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 6, 2014)

LOST hit the nail on the head.
You think you feel sluggish now??  What do you think you're going to be feeling IF you make it to BUD/S?
Also, if you're hitting a plateau in your workout, change it up.  Look in to Task Force Black for some really solid, well rounded workouts.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 6, 2014)

patriot_man said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been following the Naval Special Warfare physical training guide for 14 weeks and so far it has been going very well. That being said I have substituted the 1 set of 12 reps of weight lifting for a 5x5 routine but other then that I follow it closely.
> 
> ...



If it's not issued, it's not allowed.  Eat properly, hydrate well, and then push yourself harder.  Strong mind=Strong body in any of the assessment situations.  How would you handle it if there were no internet and all you could rely on was the information you got - no supplements - a packing list and a report date?  Quit trying to G2 the situation and just get yourself ready physically, mentally, emotionally and spiritually.   Be in shape, but your attitude is going to kill you, you need too much coddling right now.  The only person you will truly be able to rely on is you when you get there, you'll have to build trust with your fellow candidates to get through the team portions, but 85% is just you, your instructions and knowing that the only things that matter are the Task, conditions, Standards to complete the mission.

Get your head into the game and out of your ass - you're going for NSW, not a merit badge in the Boy Scouts, instead of Troop leaders you will have seemingly sadistic instructors trying to make you quit.

If this seems rough, you are definitely in the wrong pipeline for a chosen job.


----------



## patriot_man (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you for straightening me out, you guys are right I should be able to push through without any supplements. 

I'll toughen myself mentally and physically and thank you the suggestion on where to look for different routines.


----------

